
$3.2B to Fix Tampa's Aging Pipes? From Where? - oftenwrong
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2019/8/30/32-billion-to-fix-tampas-aging-pipes-from-where
======
aurizon
Well, had the city budgeted prpoerly andpaid lower wages to politiciand and
workers, but still the local average wages, not minimums, and rational
politiciand and worker pensions they would be able to deal with their capital
needs, but the politiciand over pain themselves and the workers - because it
was not their money - remember that - not their money.

